# LFTS 11-4



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Just walking out to my truck and driving to Livingston.
Full moon last night. 
I'm hoping for a good morning.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck all on way to Calhoun now should be in the tree within a hour. No need for flashlight this am


----------



## Honey Badger (May 10, 2013)

Up and at em. Hoping for a productive morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Heading to SW Bay co. Hope the deer are running like they were yesterday. I would say the rut is on!! (At least where I'm hunting)


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Several sits back home in Lenox, but this will Be first of the season in Hubbard Lake. Not the best wind for either of my stands, but it doesn’t make sense to just pack it up and head home. So here’s to hoping some lovestruck buck makes a mistake and comes wandering through.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

gatorman841 said:


> Good luck all on way to Calhoun now should be in the tree within a hour. No need for flashlight this am


Gator have you always hunted Calhoun?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Good luck this morning fellas. Unfortunately I have to work today. Switched shifts and leaving for Ohio at 4pm. Man how can I leave Michigan during prime rut my land is on fire. This could be a bad idea. We shall see. Shoot straight. 
Sniper dave while I’m gone can you please shoot something geez.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Groundsize said:


> Good luck this morning fellas. Unfortunately I have to work today. Switched shifts and leaving for Ohio at 4pm. Man how can I leave Michigan during prime rut my land is on fire. This could be a bad idea. We shall see. Shoot straight.
> Sniper dave while I’m gone can you please shoot something geez.


That's nice of you to give ol sniper first crack, I would think your a real nice guy if I didn't see ohio pic...


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good luck all, expect this mornings hunt to be good.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Kind of chilly in Macomb county, I've never kicked so many ***** up..To early to fight for me still kind of in a thc coma..gl all


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Winding down my hunt in se Iowa 
seen anything from giants to 140” shooters about everyday.
Told the wife last night I’m not coming home till I tip one over.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> Gator have you always hunted Calhoun?


Yes been hunting this county for the last 21 years , do a little hunting at my old mans place in Parma to.


----------



## k2mattin (Nov 17, 2008)

dinoday said:


> Just walking out to my truck and driving to Livingston.
> Full moon last night.
> I'm hoping for a good morning.
> Good luck everyone!


Me too! Where are you at?


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Heading out in Kent. Wanted to head to Van Buren but have gotten screwed by the rain last couple times I tried down there with such a high percentage chance. Hopefully it holds off. Good luck.


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

Heading out the door now, good luck this morn all


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Heading out to state land in Clinton county. Going to spot where I saw 6 bucks on Thursday. Had a shooter 10 in range, right when I was pulling the trigger on my release, he dashes off to run off a spike getting to close to his doe. Hopefully he comes back today.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm up getting ready to head to Grant for middle school basketball games 
Everyone heading out can piss off just kidding good luck I'll be out this evening 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Getting ready to head out in GT County. Have a little snow on the deck. Had a shooter 8 at 20 yards yesterday morning but he was facing straight away. Checked cams after dark and he was broadside to my stand for 5 minutes last night at 6:15. That’s 4 days this week he’s been at my stand in the morning. Hopefully today makes 5. Hopefully my next post is a bloody arrow. Good luck to all.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Heading out in Benzie county. I will be 18ft up in a hemlock. Hoping it's more productive than yesterday morning.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

k2mattin said:


> Me too! Where are you at?


Jones Rd thus morning. 
Hoping for a good morning!
Good luck!


----------



## shiahoythunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Set up on a funnel between bedding and food. Shoot straight!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Heading out with my daughter at the house to see if we can cross paths with a buck.


----------



## BayBound (Apr 15, 2010)

Walking out in Pinckney behind the house. Good Luck all!


----------



## eriedawn79 (Jul 1, 2015)

25' up in the sling in wayne co. have a ton of daytime pictures of a buck i would like to take.


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

20 feet up in Hillsdale. Got a feeling it's going to be a great day!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Back in pop up in Eaton county, edge of picked corn field, saw a


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Out in pop up in Eaton county. Saw a few last night nothing to shoot,a nice fat doe would be fine. Good luck all!!


----------



## schopie4 (Oct 14, 2004)

Good luck everyone. The full moon has the does out early at the gym this morning


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On the edge of bedding cover


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

Ready in columbiaville in lapeer county


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Freezing


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

My son and I are in. He’s armed with the tenpoint and we are watching a partially cut bean field and woods edge.


----------



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing is better than being in your tree stand early, thinking that you are ready to sit all day, and suddenly you realize you forgot to do your morning "duty" hope I don't need to take an ESD (emergency sky dump)


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Just got settled in N Oakland Co. It’s a nice morning to be out!


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Just a few minutes until shooting light, I'm sitting at home drinking coffee with the tagged out blues. Almost thought about sitting without a bow just to watch the action as it shouod really be getting good. But I'm here at the PC, good luck all, knock some down today and post up.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Been up in a tree in shiawassee for a little while now. East winds aren't letting me go where I want. Only have to work 5 days of the next 23 so it's time to hit it hard


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

MI_Buckhunter said:


> Heading out to state land in Clinton county. Going to spot where I saw 6 bucks on Thursday. Had a shooter 10 in range, right when I was pulling the trigger on my release, he dashes off to run off a spike getting to close to his doe. Hopefully he comes back today.


I’m hunting in Clinton county too I would ask where you are at but after seeing that kind of action I doubt you would be willing to share and I don’t blame you! Glad you’re having success in the ol State land though! I’m hunting private glad I don’t have to fight for s spot but if you know where to go on state land there’s some real nice deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

eriedawn79 said:


> 25' up in the sling in wayne co. have a ton of daytime pictures of a buck i would like to take.


How do you like your sling? Been thinking about getting one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Back in a tree in Arenac county! Never say in this location before so it's some new scenery at least! Good luck!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

jr28schalm said:


> Kind of chilly in Macomb county, I've never kicked so many ***** up..To early to fight for me still kind of in a thc coma..gl all


you hunting off hall rd or something? Whatcha doing up there!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Sitting this morning out. Hit a beast last night. Followed good blood for 100yds then it petered out but followed it another 150, before backing out. 

I have tried so many dog trackers this morning their either busy or not calling back. If anyone know some one pm me or have them call me at+15864817012


----------



## Bowsnbucks12 (Oct 20, 2013)

bigbucks160 said:


> Sitting this morning out. Hit a beast last night. Followed good blood for 100yds then it petered out but followed it another 150, before backing out.
> 
> I have tried so many dog trackers this morning their either busy or not calling back. If anyone know some one pm me or have them call me at+15864817012


Where are you located?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Well things are picking up had three turkeys walk by and had a titmouse land on my arrow and now a button decided to show up.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

koz bow said:


> Nothing but hot does here so far.


All I see are stained tarsals??


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Completely different morning from yesterday. By this time yesterday I had seen 5 different bucks including the big 8 target buck and shot over the back of a nice 8. They were grunting and chasing does all over yesterday morning. Now this morning my son and I haven't seen a deer. The birds are just now starting to make noise and move around so hopefully the deer will be too. We are in Tuscola county.

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

A stud 1.5 year old just chased 3 more over to my one of my bedding areas.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

My morning has been a circus, my father in law is hunting my place up in Glennie, I'm in Branch county. I get a phone call from my wife while I'm on stand so I know something isn't right at home. My son has been so close with a certain 8 pt a few different time's and can't close the deal, so we put it on the back burner until rifle, I tell my father in law the 8 pt is off limits on my place and shoot anything else there's a way bigger 9 shoot him I could care less, by now you know where this is heading, I total understand the deer is free range and if the guy next door shoots him better luck next time son, but I don't understand if the guy footing the bill asked you not to shoot the thing why you would do it, heck my kid was mad at me because I wouldn't let him shoot 26 yards at the deer, my father in law is 73 years old and I'm happy he gets out to hunt, the man has killed 100 bucks in his life and can't let one walk. My rant is over maybe I'm wrong!
Flight


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Fun sit so far.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 279095
> My morning has been a circus, my father in law is hunting my place up in Glennie, I'm in Branch county. I get a phone call from my wife while I'm on stand so I know something isn't right at home. My son has been so close with a certain 8 pt a few different time's and can't close the deal, so we put it on the back burner until rifle, I tell my father in law the 8 pt is off limits on my place and shoot anything else there's a way bigger 9 shoot him I could care less, by now you know where this is heading, I total understand the deer is free range and if the guy next door shoots him better luck next time son, but I don't understand if the guy footing the bill asked you not to shoot the thing why you would do it, heck my kid was mad at me because I wouldn't let him shoot 26 yards at the deer, my father in law is 73 years old and I'm happy he gets out to hunt, the man has killed 100 bucks in his life and can't let one walk. My rant is over maybe I'm wrong!
> Flight


I have never had luck with FILs. Especially hunting my place. So I now no longer have one.

It's YOUR land. You make the rules.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bowsnbucks12 said:


> Where are you located?


Yeah I guess That would help north of Albion Michigan Calhoun county. Northeast corner of Calhoun county


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Strange looking looking 4 pt walked out into the field, could here a couple turkeys to my north. Wind has started picking up, makes it hard to see movement with all these leaves flying around.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

koz bow said:


> I have never had luck with FILs. Especially hunting my place. So I now no longer have one.
> 
> It's YOUR land. You make the rules.


Thank you, he doesn't even own a tree stand, he hunts my sets, he shoots a deer I'm generally really happy for him, I even let him hunt with a buddy so he doesn't have a stroke dragging a deer, my wife won't go easy on him, trust me I hide we she is mad, I can only imagine!
Flight


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Set up in rain snow mix 45 minutes before first light. Decided to hunt the same stand as last night to give er a go in the morning. Slow four days in the NeLP for me. Only sighting was last night, big doe 40 yards. Beauty of a mornin though. Hunting the stand I killed the opening day doe this afternoon, and buck stand in the morn. 
<----<<<


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Slow morning. Guessing about an hour until the rain hits. Afternoon looks best suited to watching my Spartans tangle with Penn State. Go Green!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

2 doe and I nice 8 that I vuldnt get a shot off fast enough


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

Nothing but a few turkeys here in Livingston co.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

gatorman841 said:


> First animal a big yote , had him behind me at 15yds and couldn’t spin to get a shot. Feels worse then having a buck walk with no shot


I’ll trade you. I had a big mature 9pt at 10 yards this morning with no possible shot unless he continued behind me. Guess what he turned and went straight away from me. So close yet so far! Lol!


----------



## cornfield killer (Nov 1, 2011)

Decent 8pt came through at 930, that's all in central Hillsdale co so far, slower than I thought I'd be


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Tagged out this morning in the U.P. good yooper 10 point came in chasing a. Doe and grunting up a storm. Well placed rage had him down in 35 yards...


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Rustyspike1234 said:


> i don’t care what kind of land private, state, federal, or a damn game farm for that matter, use your head for something other than a hat rack!


I would never use buckshot on private land, only state land. Can we at least agree on that. Since gun season is right around the corner.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks like dedgoose went sucker fishing and caught one


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Rustyspike1234 said:


> i don’t care what kind of land private, state, federal, or a damn game farm for that matter, use your head for something other than a hat rack!


Dang , you are as riled as that guy in his deerstand harassing Dedgoose on his hunt!
No law against driving deer.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I like chasing them on quads in the fall, then snowmobiles in the winter. That's the best time. You can even throw snowballs at them.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> I like chasing them on quads in the fall, then snowmobiles in the winter. That's the best time. You can even throw snowballs at them.


 With the invention of the drone it has become a lot easier driving deer off my neighbors property


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Skibum said:


> I️ don’t get the fuss sheesh. As far as shooting running deer with a bow it does take practice. The trick is get a couple arrows center mass to slow them down for your buddies.


Yes no different than bullfighting. We are like Matadors.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm still on stand from this morning, about to get rained on. Crappy East wind sucks also. Last deer I saw was at 1 pm. Hoping to get a bolt thru a bigin before the rain hits.


----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Still on stand here as well finely got some action and had 4 doe feed thru nothing trailing


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

November 4 LFTS? 

No wonder y'all ain't tagged out already.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thunder in Spring Arbor, with plenty of rain of course. On positive note, picked up my deer from last year. I like the mount.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Walleyze247 said:


> View attachment 279157
> Thunder in Spring Arbor, with plenty of rain of course. On positive note, picked up my deer from last year. I like the mount.


Great buck and mount


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Nice buck!


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Rustyspike1234 said:


> Pushing with archery equipment?I'd be mad at you too.



Hook...


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

noshow said:


> Driving deer with archery equipment? Please tell me you are joking. Gonna give a deer an arrow while running but couldn't count points. Oh how sportsman like. Thought I heard it all but this is a good one. No wonder the guy hunting in a stand trying to kill a deer naturally was pissed.



Line...


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Rustyspike1234 said:


> Yeah I’d like to see this crew what a bunch of idiots.



I don't. I've seen the goose before and I for one want no pics of his group. 

But anyways nothing wrong with what him and his group did. Shame on the guy in stand for a false alarm making them think he was having an emergency. But props to poster for checking on him.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

rocknreel2 said:


> Got my first deer ever last night after 8 years of hunting. backed out after jumping her back 20yards after waiting 2 hours. Found her this morning- Really deep in a swamp- thankful for good friends to help army carry it out.
> View attachment 279137


Congrats. That's a great pic!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Sitting here looking at the rain and my phone goes off with cell pic , got to be ****ting me


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I think degoose should get a reward for best post.He got some people pretty good


----------



## Philhb42 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a little motivation for a mid day sit. My buddy who's not on here shot this at 1:45 today. Told him full moon go sit 10-3 before the rain comes! 2.5 year old eight chased a doe by him. Little later this pig came following same trail. He made a great shot double lung went 40 yards.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Philhb42 said:


> Here's a little motivation for a mid day sit. My buddy who's not on here shot this at 1:45 today. Told him full moon go sit 10-3 before the rain comes! 2.5 year old eight chased a doe by him. Little later this pig came following same trail. He made a great shot double lung went 40 yards.


Man i want to be out there. They are moving for sure but i know id get one just before the down pour and either lose it or have to deal with it in the rain.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Well shortly after first light I gave a couple canned bleats and a couple minutes later had a buck walk right in looking around. Flung an arrow when he was broadside at 30 yards. 45 minutes later, I climbed down "just to look for my arrow", leaving bow and pack in the tree. (You can see a "teachable moment" in the works already.) Fast forwarding: found arrow, hair, blood, and deer. As soon as I found the buck, a much much larger buck trotted past me at 40 yards, down into swamp, and circled while grunting. So I am 50 yards from him without a weapon. Oh well, I guess now I might know his daytime bedding location!


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Was able to connect on a Six Point this morning before the rain hit.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

pigeon said:


> Sitting here looking at the rain and my phone goes off with cell pic , got to be ****ting me
> View attachment 279161


That sucks.


----------



## twolaketown (Jun 23, 2015)

Just passed a little fork horn in the slashings. Wind in my face here.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Waiting for my daughter to get home anytime now then we are heading to our shack behind the house. Already see a fawn milling around. Watched 4 small bucks go into the swamp to our south this morning. She has the green light on any buck that comes by. It would be her first deer.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm stuck at work but my buddy is out he can see my stand from his and he just txt me that there is a couple sucking face in front of my stand .......gotta love state land


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think I am going to see any deer in here but my head is on a swivel.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Rain has quit here, locked and loaded and waiting in Benzie.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in western Isabella county snuck by a doe on the way out rain has wuot here
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

pigeon said:


> Sitting here looking at the rain and my phone goes off with cell pic , got to be ****ting me
> View attachment 279161


Man. That’s typical!!


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

rocknreel2 said:


> Got my first deer ever last night after 8 years of hunting. backed out after jumping her back 20yards after waiting 2 hours. Found her this morning- Really deep in a swamp- thankful for good friends to help army carry it out.
> View attachment 279137


Congratulations rocknreel!!


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Weather looks nasty over the mitten, it’s cloudy 58 degrees light winds here in corn country and these deer aren’t moving much since 11 am. 
Gonna try this driving thing myself, could I just tie some cans to my boots as I walk the woods.


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Been back out in Arenac county for about an hour now. Sitting in my box blind since it’s spitting rain off and on. Hoping the big boy I saw this morning slips up and comes by me again.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Double d's said:


> Weather looks nasty over the mitten, it’s cloudy 58 degrees light winds here in corn country and these deer aren’t moving much since 11 am.
> Gonna try this driving thing myself, could I just tie some cans to my boots as I walk the woods.


Old school!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

bmoffit said:


> Man. That’s typical!!


I’m in tree now , 45 moms after he went tho


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

pigeon said:


> 45 moms after he went tho


 Wow that's impressive!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Back out but looks like more rain coming. 3 does crusing


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Finally got settled in windy Huron county. Got the climber out to find a new spot cause if this east wind. I hate east winds. Be lucky to see anything in this! Goodd luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Doe and two fawns cruising so far...


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Very slow here in Leelanau, was getting over 500 pictures a week. However, the last week has almost dried up. Not sure what the deal is. Between the record rain and the corn getting cut three weeks earlier than normal. They may have moved out to greener pastures.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Out again sitting with my daughter in the condo. My wife made some applesauce today so I took the extras and tripped on the way to the garbage. They fell 18 yards in front of my blind. Oh well, better that some lackeys pushing deer during bow season.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

6 point went by


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sitting this one out. Too much rain and I am finishing trimming up venison from brothers buck to put in the freezer before 60 degree weather roles in tomorrow.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Msu penn state tied at 14 at halftime. Go Green!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Next weeks weather looks amazing!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

6 point and 5 does n fawns so far. All at a distance. View from the shack.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Botiz said:


> Rain didn't take long to get here. Tornado sirens started blaring and the lightening started up so I headed in.


Tornadoes best time to shoot at them. If you miss wind brings them back around for another shot!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 279180


If you woiuld quit playing disk golf maybe some deer would show up.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Got back out a bit ago got warmed up had a few strohs and chili, gonna push a few more pieces of state ground and if this guy that owns this one swale takes his ol lady for supper his too.

I told the guys with the rain neck or high shoulder only.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Tryin2 said:


> Calm down guy I shoot em on drives all the time with my bow it's easy the trick is you have to shoot while running as fast as the deer then it's like they've not even moving


Where I come from we call it stagecoaching them!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Spiker trying to get lucky


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

retired dundo said:


> I think degoose should get a reward for best post.He got some people pretty good


I think the rain and Spartans has a few drinking some October Fest early today. Last time I did that I really got in trouble with Plugger right before the thread got locked and deleted. You know that was not directed at you and I still love you man! Lol! DeadGoose you the master her of bait and switch. Funny as hell!


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

So I got an "extra" sit this evening. I wasn't planning on getting out tonight as I hunt in eastern Isabella and was suppose to be visiting my family Friday and Saturday. Well my 8 month old decided not to sleep from 3am-8am and the wife and I decided to hit the road around 1pm to head back home in mtp. My family is from GR. On the drive I noticed the rain starting to let up and got the okay to shower and his the woods when we got in packed. In my excited state I grabbed my hunting gear and headed for our little parcel. Got there and got everything but my coat on and realized my bow was still in my garage. Had to rush back ( lucky only about 2-2.5 miles from my house) finally got to my tree a little after 4 to see two baldies hanging out under my stand


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 279181
> Next weeks weather looks amazing!


Nice vaca weather!


----------



## mudpuppy carleton (Mar 2, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Got back out a bit ago got warmed up had a few strohs and chili, gonna push a few more pieces of state ground and if this guy that owns this one swale takes his ol lady for supper his too.
> 
> I told the guys with the rain neck or high shoulder only.


Great stuff you got me rolling in my blind


----------



## Jack77 (Feb 3, 2011)

After a small rain relay out in the stand. First ever sit with my youngest. Hoping for some luck. .


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Got up at 4:00 am decided to drive the hour to a stand I have in the woods near Lovell’s in Crawford County state land. It was snowing when I left and snowed the whole drive there, with a dusting in the woods. Got settled in and waited for shooting light. I told myself if a big doe or a legal buck gives me a shot I’m taking it. It was real quite until 9:00 am when a tall spike came by making a rub out of range and slowly walking to me taking his time. He got uneasy near me and was starting to walk off giving me a quartering away shot. I pulled back and let it fly. What I thought was a good shot ended up being a little high and back, I started to track only to back out and go get something to eat. When I got back to the woods the rain started and was coming down good. After about two hours of finding good blood, no blood, good blood, then nothing, I Started to feel down but stuck with it. Just as I admired how soaked I was taking a knee, I looked ground level and noticed his rear legs sticking out from behind a jack pine. By no means a trophy but exciting all together. Good luck everyone, stay dry!!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Bigdiddy said:


> Got up at 4:00 am decided to drive the hour to a stand I have in the woods near Lovell’s in Crawford County state land. It was snowing when I left and snowed the whole drive there, with a dusting in the woods. Got settled in and waited for shooting light. I told myself if a big doe or a legal buck gives me a shot I’m taking it. It was real quite until 9:00 am when a tall spike came by making a rub out of range and slowly walking to me taking his time. He got uneasy near me and was starting to walk off giving me a quartering away shot. I pulled back and let it fly. What I thought was a good shot ended up being a little high and back, I started to track only to back out and go get something to eat. When I got back to the woods the rain started and was coming down good. After about two hours of finding good blood, no blood, good blood, then nothing, I Started to feel down but stuck with it. Just as I admired how soaked I was taking a knee, I looked ground level and noticed his rear legs sticking out from behind a jack pine. By no means a trophy but exciting all together. Good luck everyone, stay dry!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a hell of a spike!! Congrats!! How tall and wide is he?


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

NonTypicalCPA said:


> View attachment 279180


Are you hunting or playing frisbee golf?


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Saw 6 baldies tonight and 1 small buck...
Thought I'd have more action after seeing 6 bucks this morning....
Note to self again,quit wearing hoodies under my coat in rain...hood soaks up water like a sponge and soaked my back and neck.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Go check it in and age it


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Grandriverrat said:


> Tornadoes best time to shoot at them. If you miss wind brings them back around for another shot!


Bucknado


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Bigdiddy said:


> This is the only other pic I took of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's at least 5. He's just run down a bit from all the October deer drives.

Congrats


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Got the gang together to push state land this morning. Go to a piece just after light, start pushing. See this guy in a stand yelling and waving his arms, so naturally think something is wrong, hustle over. This guy proceeds to curse me out and call me names.
> 
> Told um we'd be outta there in a half hour, he told me #[email protected]$ off. Tried to explain it was state land had every right to be there like does, more cussing. Then he threatened to kick my ***. I looked and he had an xbow and all I had was pots and pans. Luckily my buddies heard commotion came over and they're bigger than me and things settled down a bit.
> 
> ...


I think it's a real bad choice to do a deer drive right after first light anyways. Give the stand hunters a couple of hours of hunting time ! You had to know there were other hunters in the area ! You'd a got a middle finger from me too !


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Marty H said:


> I think it's a real bad choice to do a deer drive right after first light anyways. Give the stand hunters a couple of hours of hunting time ! You had to know there were other hunters in the area ! You'd a got a middle finger from me too !


To each his own our NRC designs the how or when not I. Everything was legal. I personally have limited patience in a stand thus I push, that's how I enjoy hunting, not sitting stationary. Who are you as a stand hunter to take my legal right to hunt as I legally want and criticise it.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> To each his own our NRC designs the how or when not I. Everything was legal. I personally have limited patience in a stand thus I push, that's how I enjoy hunting, not sitting stationary. Who are you as a stand hunter to take my legal right to hunt as I legally want and criticise it.


Being legal doesn’t make it right.


----------

